# Suche Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Cptr (12. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Diablo 3 Gästepass. Ich habe schon WoW, GW, Tera und viele andere Rollenspiele gespielt, jedoch keines der Diablo-Reihe. Ich würde mal gerne in die Story von Diablo reinschnuppern, weil mich gute Spiel-Stories förmlich anziehen. Einfach eine PM an mich. Danke im vorraus.

PS: Ich kann im Gegenzug auch andere Gästepässe vergeben (Starcraft 2, Word of Warcraft).


----------

